# Do you think my cat is pregnant?



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Hi guys!! 
Basically I'm worried about my cat.
She's a year old and she's totally normal, she has never had any health issues and she hasn't been spayed. We also have a male cat who hasn't been neutered because we are trying to breed them. 
However she has never ever had a heat cycle. At the moment I've noticed she's getting bigger, she's also been throwing up. I know cats can get a bit of morning sickness and we're taking her to the vet soon. Anyway because she has never had a heat cycle I'm not sure if she's pregnant but she really is getting big and she has been throwing up. I'm new to this site and not sure if I can upload pictures but both sides of her tummy are swelling up.
Please help


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like she is 6 weeks or so pregnant. It also sounds like you are going about breeding in a very slap-dash manner and don't know a lot of the ins and outs of keeping entire cats.

Compare their nipples. Bet she has big pink ones and he has tiny almost white ones.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you had them both health tested? DO you understand the genetics that you are dealing with? I'm assuming that these are both moggies? Do you already have homes lined up for the kittens? Have you read the sticky at the top about what you need to get ready for the birth. Are you prepared financially for the cost of bringing up the kittens and/ or if mum needs help with the birth? What colour and mum and dad and what colours are you expecting? Black or black and white cats are very difficult to rehome.

I fully hope that you will be keeping the kittens until 13 weeks and having them vaccinated before they go to their new homes. What ever you do, please, please,please DO NOT let them go before 10 weeks old - it is very important for their social education.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are keeping a male and female cat together then odds on she is pregnant. With an entire male to hand, so to speak, she may not have shown any signs of calling (heat) - why bother calling for a mate when there's one already there.
Sadly this is not a responsible attitude to breeding


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Is this the first litter she's had...

Like previous posts have said cats/kittens can call silently....

You have unneutered male and female she's prob pregnant xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ZeeZee said:


> Hi guys!!
> We also have a male cat who hasn't been neutered because we are trying to breed them.


May I ask why you were trying to breed them? Are you aware of the serious overpopulation problem that you are contributing to unless these are purebred cats, which I seriously doubt?

There is absolutely no reason to breed cats unless you are a registered breeder doing it for the love and enhancement of a breed. Period.

Please read all of the sticky threads at the top of the forum, particularly the one regarding cost of breeding. This is not going to be a money making venture if that's what you had in mind.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Op came on line left her message and then logged off - let's wait now and see when she comes back what she has to say - otherwise we shall just all repeat the same thing over and over.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's an easy equation really ......


Un-spayed female + un-neutered male = kittens


Simples


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Hi guys!! Yes I am entirely aware how much this is going to cost and that it's not easy. I thought I'd keep the male and female together until the litter is born and then the male could go back to his original owner. I am aware of the money I'm going to have to spend and YES I already have homes for the kittens. There is a family next door who want two or three and I know people who are willing to adopt. I breed other animals, not because I'm after money but it's out of love. I do love animals and I'm really intreated to learn more about them, I'm actually going to get my cat spayed after she's had a litter I don't plan to carry on breeding her because of over population issues. This is the first time I've bred cats so yeah I'm kind of clueless. She's getting big but her nipples aren't getting big or anything. They're just the same. I do have a registered breeder that is willing to help me wen I'm 100% sure she's pregnant and I have texted him, he's coming to take a look in a few days. Tomorrow we're sending her to the vet just to see. But I'm really not sure. Thanks for your help


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I assumed the male was yours too...would this be her first litter xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ZeeZee said:


> Hi guys!! Yes I am entirely aware how much this is going to cost and that it's not easy. I thought I'd keep the male and female together until the litter is born and then the male could go back to his original owner. I am aware of the money I'm going to have to spend and YES I already have homes for the kittens. There is a family next door who want two or three and I know people who are willing to adopt. *I breed other animals*, not because I'm after money but it's out of love. I do love animals and I'm really intreated to learn more about them, I'm actually going to get my cat spayed after she's had a litter I don't plan to carry on breeding her because of over population issues. This is the first time I've bred cats so yeah I'm kind of clueless. She's getting big but her nipples aren't getting big or anything. They're just the same. I do have a registered breeder that is willing to help me wen I'm 100% sure she's pregnant and I have texted him, he's coming to take a look in a few days. Tomorrow we're sending her to the vet just to see. But I'm really not sure. Thanks for your help


What other animals do you breed?

I'm also a bit confused, you say you know about the over population problem yet you've bred your cats regardless  doesn't really make sense, as this just makes you a part of the problem surely?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I am sorry, but if you really love animals as you profess, you would not be irresponsibly and recklessly breeding moggy cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im confused by your post.
What is the point in keeping the male and female together until she has her kittens born before going back to the original owner, if she is pregnant along with hormones the last cat she will want with her is the entire male.

When you say a registered breeder is helping you, is the male a pedigree cat?


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

And yeah they've both been tested, they're both healthy, no issues! I'm still not sure honestly because she has never ever had a heat cycle!! I'm worried about her.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

ZeeZee said:


> Hi guys!! Yes I am entirely aware how much this is going to cost and that it's not easy. I thought I'd keep the male and female together until the litter is born and then the male could go back to his original owner. I am aware of the money I'm going to have to spend and YES I already have homes for the kittens. There is a family next door who want two or three and I know people who are willing to adopt. *I breed other animals*, not because I'm after money but it's out of love. I do love animals and I'm really intreated to learn more about them, I'm actually going to get my cat spayed after she's had a litter I don't plan to carry on breeding her because of over population issues. This is the first time I've bred cats so *yeah I'm kind of clueless*. She's getting big but her nipples aren't getting big or anything. They're just the same. I do have a registered breeder that is willing to help me wen I'm 100% sure she's pregnant and I have texted him, he's coming to take a look in a few days. Tomorrow we're sending her to the vet just to see. But I'm really not sure. Thanks for your help


Clueless and irresponsible; what a great combination 

I hope and pray you are a troll.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Of the love of god .... One thing you have got right .... clueless ... I hope mum and kits arrive into this world without any problems ... But stick around you are going to need all the help you can get


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

ZeeZee said:


> And yeah they've both been tested, they're both healthy, no issues! I'm still not sure honestly because she has never ever had a heat cycle!! I'm worried about her.


What tested have you done on both cats


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Yeah I know I did something stupid. I'm not sure she's pregnant yet do the male is still here
In breeding mice, lizards, snakes, hamsters, gerbils, spiders and scorpions.
I am aware of over population, I do have homes ready for the kittens and after that I'm getting my princess spayed. I'm not recklessly breeding them, I have the money and things ready for the kittens, I can afford the vet bills and I have been doing my research. I've bought her a little bed thing with a few blankets on if she is pregnant. As I said she's never ever had a heat cycle so I don't know how she is. It is possible I didn't notice. Tomorrow I'll find out if she is pregnant and if she is we can send the male home, I didn't know she wouldn't like to be around him, her tummy is getting big and she's been sick but her nipples aren't changing at all. I'm just worried and needed help. Thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One last question from me, is she up to date on worming?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ZeeZee said:


> Yeah I know I did something stupid. I'm not sure she's pregnant yet do the male is still here


If you find out from the vet that she isnt pregnant does this mean that you will book her in to be spayed and send the male back,hopefully to be neutered also ? It would be the responsible thing to do.


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Well... The kittens will be ok
Both the cats are vaccinated, they have regular check ups at the vet and they're all healthy. 
U guys don't need to get rude, yep... I feel kinda crap right now. I'm getting advise from breeders and she's going to the vet, we'll see what happens.
I do know how to take care of the kittens when they are born and this is the only litter Kiki is ever going to have. I have homes for the babies already, I have the money to support her. I can pay for ultrasounds and check ups and if there is an emergency I can also pay for a C-section. I just wanted some advice not to be called stupid, irresponsible and clueless.. But thanks for trying to help anyway. I'll keep u all updated


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ZeeZee said:


> *Yeah I know I did something stupid*. I'm not sure she's pregnant yet do the male is still here
> In breeding mice, lizards, snakes, hamsters, gerbils, spiders and scorpions.
> *I am aware of over population*, I do have homes ready for the kittens and after that I'm getting my princess spayed. I'm not recklessly breeding them, I have the money and things ready for the kittens, I can afford the vet bills and I have been doing my research. I've bought her a little bed thing with a few blankets on if she is pregnant. As I said she's never ever had a heat cycle so I don't know how she is. It is possible I didn't notice. Tomorrow I'll find out if she is pregnant and if she is we can send the male home, I didn't know she wouldn't like to be around him, her tummy is getting big and she's been sick but her nipples aren't changing at all. I'm just worried and needed help. Thanks


You knew but you still did? You haven't even got the excuse of naievity on your side :nonod: whipe people like you breed KNOWING the problems of unwanted animals nothing will change. What a dreadful, dreadful shame for these animals having custodians who don't give a hoot for the bigger picture


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

The male isn't mine and yeah it's her first and only litter xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

ZeeZee said:


> Well... The kittens will be ok
> Both the cats are vaccinated, they have regular check ups at the vet and they're all healthy.
> *U guys don't need to get rude*, yep... I feel kinda crap right now. I'm getting advise from breeders and she's going to the vet, we'll see what happens.
> I do know how to take care of the kittens when they are born and this is the only litter Kiki is ever going to have. I have homes for the babies already, I have the money to support her. I can pay for ultrasounds and check ups and if there is an emergency I can also pay for a C-section. I just wanted some advice not to be called *stupid, irresponsible and clueless*.. But thanks for trying to help anyway. I'll keep u all updated


No one is being rude. As for being called stupid, irresponsible and clueless; I didn't notice anyone calling you the former?

Perhaps you feel stupid hence the 'add on'?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Did you answer the previous question on what tests the male and female have had xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I've seen she's been worked and had a check up but what tests xx


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Talking about unwanted animals?? What are you on about?? No animals r unwanted. I take care of all my animals and find homes for all of them. I already have homes for the kittens. Maybe I made a mistake, yeah I know I did. But these animals will never be unwanted


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ZeeZee said:


> Talking about unwanted animals?? What are you on about?? No animals r unwanted. I take care of all my animals and find homes for all of them. I already have homes for the kittens. Maybe I made a mistake, yeah I know I did. But these animals will never be unwanted


I rest my case. Does not see the bigger picture..........


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

This whole thing worrys me... you say you have done loads of research yet you don't even know about silent callers. 

You can't seriously come on here thinking people wont be angry! 
My cat had a litter 5 weeks ago and i came on here for help but i held my hands up, took responsibility, accepted the negative comments and have had some wonderful advice. 

I will say though well done for joining! Please stick around and you will be helped every step of the way


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ZeeZee said:


> *Yeah I know I did something stupid.* I'm not sure she's pregnant yet do the male is still heres


Wait, you said you intentionally meant to breed them.  Why not book her in for a spay regardless??? If it's early enough in the pregnancy it would be the best thing you could do for everyone involved.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ZeeZee said:


> *Talking about unwanted animals?? What are you on about?? No animals r unwanted*. I take care of all my animals and find homes for all of them. I already have homes for the kittens. Maybe I made a mistake, yeah I know I did. But these animals will never be unwanted


The unwanted animals referred to are the ones already in a rescue centre waiting for a home,a home that may have been denied them because of you allowing your cat to have "just one litter"


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Want we don't get is that you have said you don't have a clue with regards to pregnancy in a female cat or how to bring up a litter ... So why do it ... Am sorry but its very stupid of you .. I could understand if it was a oooppppsssss litter but you have planned this.. Personally I would send the Tom back , get your cat to the vets and have she spayed ... You are not doing this for her your are breeding her cos you think it would be a super thing to do NOT .. Take the advice ..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my word. Are you serious?

I'm not even going to waste my energy. No, cats don't need to have 'at least one litter'. This is such a skewed and outmoded attitude with no evidence whatsoever. The only evidence of cats having 'at least one litter' is that rescue centres are packed full of moggy kittens.

Only breed if you know what you're doing and if it's to preserve a ped breed. Not just because you like the look of kittens. Yes, they're cute. They're kittens. And there's no shortage of them!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I also want to ask about the homes for the kittens. How do you know the kittens are going to forever homes? Sounds like a first come first served situation to me. 
How do you know the kittens wont be used for breeding?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> You knew but you still did? You haven't even got the excuse of naievity on your side :nonod: whipe people like you breed KNOWING the problems of unwanted animals nothing will change. What a dreadful, dreadful shame for these animals having custodians who don't give a hoot for the bigger picture


One of the posts mentions "I have the money" quite a few times, so I think that answers your question. Obviously if you have money, you are allowed to do exactly as you please.



ZeeZee said:


> Talking about unwanted animals?? What are you on about?? No animals r unwanted. I take care of all my animals and find homes for all of them. I already have homes for the kittens. Maybe I made a mistake, yeah I know I did. But these animals will never be unwanted


That is the second time you have said that you know you have made a mistake, but you still say you will send the Tom back "if she is pregnant". I take it then that you intend to keep the Tom until she is pregnant.

And didn't you say she is only one year old? I am going to have another look at the original post, because I am sure that is what you said. If so, she is only a baby herself; far too young to be having kittens.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

When I said health tests I was talking about a) DNA tests for at least PKD and HCM and b) blood tests for FIV and FeLV.

What breed and colour is the boy (as he's coming form a registered breeder I assume he's had all his tests) and what colour is your girl?

Stick around and we shall help you all we can - even if we don't condone what you have done.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> One of the posts mentions "*I have the money" quite a few times, so I think that answers your question. Obviously if you have money, you are allowed to do exactly as you please.*
> 
> That is the second time you have said that you know you have made a mistake, but you still say you will send the Tom back "if she is pregnant". I take it then that you intend to keep the Tom until she is pregnant.
> 
> And didn't you say she is only one year old? I am going to have another look at the original post, because I am sure that is what you said. If so, she is only a baby herself; far too young to be having kittens.


I have the money to breed too, but I'm far more responsible and would never dream of filling my home with baby animals to sell on  However much I love kittens, there is no way in the world that I'd intentionally or unintentionally breed.

The argument the OP is using, they can afford it, doesn't wash with me. I still think they're a troll; a returning member with a grudge, posting to p%ss people off.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> One of the posts mentions "I have the money" quite a few times, so I think that answers your question. Obviously if you have money, you are allowed to do exactly as you please.
> 
> That is the second time you have said that you know you have made a mistake, but you still say you will send the Tom back "if she is pregnant". I take it then that you intend to keep the Tom until she is pregnant.
> 
> And didn't you say she is only one year old? I am going to have another look at the original post, because I am sure that is what you said. If so, she is only a baby herself; *far too young to be having kittens.*




To be fair this is breeding age for a queen,however I think this is a wind up.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ZeeZee said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> However she has never ever had a heat cycle. At the moment I've noticed she's getting bigger, she's also been throwing up.


If she's never had a season, then it seems unlikely she's pregnant. Throwing up and enlarged stomach can be symptoms of something serious, so I'd ask your vet for advice.

If she has never had a call, then I can't see how she would be pregnant, TBH. A few queens can have silent calls but this is not the norm at all.

If she *has* had a season and you didn't see them mating (rather hard to miss, actually!) then breeding her on her first season would be like a 9 or 10 year old human female getting pregnant after her first period. Far too young. Any female animal needs at least two seasons before being bred, to allow time for the hormones to settle, and to be mentally and physically mature enough to raise a litter. Hormones play a great part in the whole pregnancy and birth cycle, so expecting an immature female to carry a litter safely to full term, birth naturally, and be a capable mother is big ask.



ZeeZee said:


> I thought I'd keep the male and female together until the litter is born and then the male could go back to his original owner.


 Nice idea, but not practical unfortunately. Un-neutered males start spraying at sexual maturity especially if they have a female around. This is why most male cats are castrated long before they even know what their bits are for! Living with a spraying cat is a nightmare. Even when neutered he still may spray. Is the owner aware of this? He is going to be a hundred times more likely to spray after mating a female.

I take it he is unproven and this is his first litter as well? He may not know what to do, and I have direct experience of this. Also in the cat world it is customary to take the queen TO the stud, when she is calling, not the other way around.

It's not a good idea to have un-witnessed matings either. At mating the female attacks the male and can cause serious injury to him. Is the owner aware of that also? I know of one cat that had to have its penis amputated after being attacked by the female, and that was a mating where the stud owner was present.

BTW.... there is no such thing as a 'registered' cat breeder. If you mean someone who has a registered prefix with either TICA or GCCF, isn't suspended or banned from those organisations, and registers their pedigree kittens with them, then really you need to be asking their advice (and taking it!) now, not later.



> This is the first time I've bred cats so yeah I'm kind of clueless.


I would say so.... This is not a good idea for the reasons above, and for reasons others have given!



ZeeZee said:


> And yeah they've both been tested, they're both healthy, no issues!


 FIV negative? I would hope so. Or you would be bringing kittens into the world with a death sentence.



ZeeZee said:


> I've bought her a little bed thing with a few blankets on if she is pregnant.


 Kittening pen? Heat pad? Kittening kit? Did you worm her before mating? Do you have other supplies on hand such as extra litter trays, cat litter? Are you going to be able to keep her indoors from now until the kittens have gone to new homes, to avoid risk of her bringing in infection to the kittens? (Which will be at 14 weeks, after they have completed their course of vaccinations).



ZeeZee said:


> Both the cats are vaccinated, they have regular check ups at the vet and they're all healthy.


 There are some diseases that can't be vaccinated against, which is why thorough testing is needed.



> I'm getting advise from breeders


Yes, you are. Many of us on here are experienced breeders with many years and many kittens under our belts. If what you have been told by these 'breeders' isn't what you're hearing here, then you've sadly been misinformed.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> When I said health tests I was talking about a) DNA tests for at least PKD and HCM and b) blood tests for FIV and FeLV.
> .


I see the answer to this keeps being skipped over, I'd want PRA, PK-Def, and HCM scan as well since you've no idea on the genes involved.

Not just a quick health check at the vets.

Cats are induced ovulators, she doesn't need to be in heat to get pregnant, that's just the time she's more receptive to the male, a determined boy can mate regardless.

You'll also need more than a pretty new bed for the birth, there's a sticky about what to have in your birthing kit, you'll also need a pen to house and litter train the kittens in.

Also be aware that neighbours and friends are notorious on backing out when kittens are on the ground.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

OP please try and understand where people here are coming from as most users of the forum are either registered breeders or own cats that have been rescued - i belong to the latter category - I am not sure if u are aware that most if not all cat rescues are overflowing with waiting lists to last a lifetime.

i have just adopted 2 rescue kittens the mother was brought into the rescue - by the owner herself who wanted to have "cute" kittens but when realised the cost and responsibility gave them up to rescue.

are you going to neuter these kittens? otherwise the whole cycle will just start again?

As an animal lover as you say you are as are all thr other folk who have posted on this thread it is just beyond our comprehension why you feel the need to breed? could you not just adopt animals who desperately need homes?

I am sorry if we sound preachy or angry but it is just so sad when people do this.

however please come back and tell us how mum cat is doing - that is the main priority right now.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> FIV negative? I would hope so. Or you would be bringing kittens into the world with a death sentence.


FIV is not easily transmitted to kittens:

University of Glasgow :: School of Veterinary Medicine :: Veterinary Diagnostic Services :: Information for owners :: Feline immunodeficiency virus (FIV) :: My feline immunodeficiency virus infected queen has kittens - will they be FIV positive?

Neither is it a death sentence anymore than any other life or health incident:

University of Glasgow :: School of Veterinary Medicine :: Veterinary Diagnostic Services :: Information for owners :: Feline immunodeficiency virus (FIV) :: My cat has feline immunodeficiency virus - when will he die?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cookiemom said:


> FIV is not easily transmitted to kittens:


However, another virus that_ is _easily transmitted to kittens is FeLV.

And although not a death sentence, the cat will have a much shorter life span with many lifelong progressive illnesses. These cats are essentially not adoptable as few people will take on that heartache. I know because I took in two of them.  In shelters they are euthanized, mine were both strays.

There are a multitude of transmittable and genetic diseases besides FIV to be concerned about with irresponsible breeding.

On another note is it even legal to be breeding so many animals/critters as OP claims unless she has the adequate space and facilities?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> [/B]
> 
> To be fair this is breeding age for a queen,however I think this is a wind up.


I can't pretend to know, just going by what I have read on this forum. It seems awfully young to me, but I may be getting mixed up with dogs as I spend more time on the dog forums.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't pretend to know, just going by what I have read on this forum. It seems awfully young to me, but I may be getting mixed up with dogs as I spend more time on the dog forums.


10-11 months isn't unheard of, it's it's a solid girl who's calling too much and at risk of Pyo, better to mate a month early in some cases. 
Many variables in cat breeding.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

for all those who think this might be a troll - it is fairly simple if you are technically sound to find out - I'm sure its been done here before.

OP if you are not a troll my sincere apologies its just that we are so aghast with what u have done whilst claiming to be a pet lover. Also are you very young? school age? Just wondering what the reason might be for the lack of awareness and education of the pet world.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't pretend to know, just going by what I have read on this forum. It seems awfully young to me, but I may be getting mixed up with dogs as I spend more time on the dog forums.


Totally different to dogs ideally you would be aiming to start a queens breeding at 1 year mark as SC's says 11months is also ok if the girl is well developed.

If left longer than a year you will risk pyo greatly.


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Hello guys! Just wanted to let you know I don't plan to carry on this cycle, yes my baby is going to get spayed and the male is going back to his orignal owner. I do have the space and accomidation for all the animals I breed. So yeah mummy cat is going to the vet today, I'm still not sure if she's pregnant and I'm going to remind u guys she's never had a heat cycle in her life and she's never even attempted to try and breed with the male. But yeah I can understand why I pissed u all off, for your information I did rescue Kiki when she was 11weeks, she was abandoned. When she gets back from the vet I'll tell u guys what the problem is. Honestly I'm starting to doubt that she is pregnant, she's only shown 2 symptoms and it's very likely it could be another problem. But what ever it is I'll sort it out. I guess I wanted to breed cats because I'd find it rewarding to watch all the little ones grow up and find new homes, I did the research and I know how much it's going to cost and I know the effort I'm going to have to put into it, I'm having second thoughts now so thanks for the help guys! Will post wen we know what's wrong with Kiki. Have a good day xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor cat had a rough start to life being dumped in the first place then you want to put her through pregnancy, why???

Dont understand why you want a vet on a sunday either when the cost is double, tomorrow under opening hours would be better.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well that's well and good - but still unsure as to why you haven't answered a single one of my questions.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Pleased there has been such a neat and tidy conclusion


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Just to summarize the arguments of both the breeders and the owners of rescue cats for your consideration:

You don't breed cats for the love of cute little kittens, you breed cats to continue and improve a certain pedigree breed. Consequently, you only breed from the best breeding stock and mix bloodlines that will improve the health and standard of the breed.

You don't add to the overpopulation of the rescues. Even if you have homes lined up for all your kittens, these will add to the problem, as _they are usurping the place of cats that would otherwise have been adopted from these same rescues_

You don't breed cats unless you know they are totally healthy, not just physically, but genetically. So you need to know the bloodlines of both parents and have made sure they complement each other and do not carry any known genetic defects.

You learn as much as possible about pregnancy, birth and kittens before setting about breeding at all. This includes learning about all the problems that may occur and how to act on them, as any delay in an emergency may be the death of mother and kittens.

You need to have access to an out of hours vet and the transport to get there in in a hurry, in the middle of the night if necessary, and have the money for an emergency caesarian, which, at night or during the weekend, may add up to £1000

If the mother is incapable of raising the kittens, you will need to know how to keep them alive, and you need to keep them warm and feed them every 2 hours, day and night, for several weeks.

In your particular case:
Your girl was rescued at 11 weeks old. So even if she is a registered pedigree cat whose bloodline is known, she would not be a good breeding queen. Her health and stamina may well be compromized by her bad start in life, and breeding her would put her at undue risk.

No respectable breeder would assist in breeding moggies or lend out their stud to mate with a moggy, so you are most likely dealing with a back yard breeder, someone breeding for money, to whom the wellbeing of the cats is of secundary importance.

So if she is not pregnant or if the pregnancy is early enough to abort, please have her spayed.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

ZeeZee said:


> I guess I wanted to breed cats because I'd find it rewarding to watch all the little ones grow up and find new homes


Volunteer at a shelter or rescue as a foster carer, there are plenty of dumped pregnant girls that need a place to raise their litter.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so happy to hear you have changed your mind about breeding your girl. Well done. If you would like to experience kittens, why don't you volunteer at your local animal rescue organisation/shelter. They always need foster moms for abandoned or orphaned kittens.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

ZeeZee said:


> I'll sort it out. I guess I wanted to breed cats because I'd find it rewarding to watch all the little ones grow up and find new homes,


If you feel strongly about this, then please contact your local rescue centre and ask about fostering. Kittens are coming in thick and fast at the moment and I'm sure you would find it more rewarding to know that you had helped babies who's future is in doubt.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I fostered several litters and yes, it was a very rewarding experience. It was also a tough one - one cat lost all her kittens in the first week, another must have passed a virus to them which caused illness with the stress of rehoming, and one died. I also fostered originally for a rescue who provided very poor support. However it was mostly a joyous thing to do, and in general I have had the mothers from a week or two before they gave birth.


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!! I'd just like u 2 know Kiki went 2 the vet and it turns out she wasn't pregnant but she had some sort of blood clot in her tummy and it's been sorted out! She looks so cute at the moment with a little cone round her head. She's had stitches and I feel so sorry for her, she's clearly in pain and she's lying on my bed, I've actually had 2 spoon feed her. The vet says it looks like she'll never have a heat cycle and honestly that's not a problem for me I'm happy my princess is happy, healthy and safe. U lot might hate me but I want to thank u all, I won't try to breed animals irresponsibly again. I've learnt a lot from u lot. I'm happy with the animals I'm breeding already. So the male has home back to his owner and guess what?? I've rescued another little girl today, she was also abandoned, she's 5weeks old. I've got kitten milk and I've got her a little bed filled with hot water bottles and blankets, is there anything else I need 2 do?! Would love your advice. She's gorgeous, she's a tabby cat xx


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone so so much I am actually looking for a rescue shelter I can work at on the weekends wen I'm not doing tattoos and piercings at work. I can't explain how much I appreciate your advise. Bless u all x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Did the vet not spay her then? Bit irresponsible of him if he didn't do that at the same time.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad your cat is fine, I hope she has been spayed now or will be spayed as soon as she recovers from her blood clot.

I hope the new little one will be ok, 5 week is very young but as she was abandoned, I guess you haven't got the option of leaving her with the mum cat. What happened to the mother? And where did you rescue her from? 

For advice on looking after her, I am sure some of the experienced breeders can help. The best advice I can give is to make sure she is spayed when or before she gets to 6 months old!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

ZeeZee said:


> Hello everyone!! I'd just like u 2 know Kiki went 2 the vet and it turns out she wasn't pregnant but she had some sort of blood clot in her tummy and it's been sorted out! She looks so cute at the moment with a little cone round her head. She's had stitches and I feel so sorry for her, she's clearly in pain and she's lying on my bed, I've actually had 2 spoon feed her. *The vet says it looks like she'll never have a heat cycle *and honestly that's not a problem for me I'm happy my princess is happy, healthy and safe. U lot might hate me but I want to thank u all, I won't try to breed animals irresponsibly again. I've learnt a lot from u lot. I'm happy with the animals I'm breeding already. So the male has home back to his owner and guess what?? I've rescued another little girl today, she was also abandoned, she's 5weeks old. I've got kitten milk and I've got her a little bed filled with hot water bottles and blankets, *is there anything else I need 2 do?! *Would love your advice. She's gorgeous, she's a tabby cat xx


A vet cant tell you that from what Im aware, and yes BOTH girl cats need to be neutered asap, where did you 'rescue' the 5 week old kitten from?


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Kiki will get spayed just as soon as she recovers, she seems a bit more bouncy today. Well I don't know what happened to this cat. I found her in the car park, she was really dehydrated and hungry and weak, I'm actually having to take her to work with me to feed her. She gets fed every 2-3 hours approx. she's really warm and getting more energetic. She's so cute... She makes these really cute noises. The vet said she looked around 5weeks old, I'm going to take her back in a week for a check up. How old do u think she should be for vaccines?? I got Kiki wen she was 11weeks and got her vaccinated a week later. Do u think I should do the same for this one xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you've changed your mind about having a litter, it really is the best thing both for your cat & the cats & kittens in rescue waiting for homes. Good luck with the spay.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope your cat recovers quickly though I'm surprised that the vet didn't spay at the same time - or ask if you wanted it done but there you go.
The kitten should be vaccinated at 9 and 12 weeks and will also need to be wormed and treated for fleas too.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Oh my word. Are you serious?
> 
> I'm not even going to waste my energy. No, cats don't need to have 'at least one litter'. This is such a skewed and outmoded attitude with no evidence whatsoever. The only evidence of cats having 'at least one litter' is that rescue centres are packed full of moggy kittens.
> 
> Only breed if you know what you're doing and if it's to preserve a ped breed. Not just because you like the look of kittens. Yes, they're cute. They're kittens. And there's no shortage of them!


I'm not defending the OP but lots of cat owners seem to think its ok to let the cat have one litter. It does seem strange I agree but when we got Leo and Susie they were from that sort of litter. It was from a young family who had two fairly young female cats who each had a litter. The good news for the owner was that she had loving families lined up for all her kittens and Leo and Susie were the last ones left.

At the time of getting my two kittens (back in 2011) there seemed to be a real shortage of kittens in rescue  (around where I live) so the only option for us was to scour the free ads or notice boards (that was before I learnt since being on here ).

My two kittens are loved, spayed and neutered so no risk of unplanned pregnancies.


----------



## ZeeZee (May 18, 2013)

Well the vet did suggest it but I just wanted Kiki to get better and well again before she got spayed. She's getting spayed in 2weeks. It doesn't matter I'm happy with the two little ladies I'm looking after. Both will get spayed thanks everyone x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay I'm confused - the vet operated on her and took a blood clot out of her womb (it would be very very dangerous for him to let it stay there) and then closed her up and in two weeks time he is going to open her up again and remove the womb he has so very carefully saved?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

spid said:


> Okay I'm confused - the vet operated on her and took a blood clot out of her womb (it would be very very dangerous for him to let it stay there) and then closed her up and in two weeks time he is going to open her up again and remove the womb he has so very carefully saved?


Jackanory used to have some great stories.

PF = Jackanory


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure that 'blood clot in tummy' = 'blood clot in uterus'.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Not sure that 'blood clot in tummy' = 'blood clot in uterus'.


Okay that's a good point - but even so, if having one operation with abdominal surgery, surely better to do the whole thing in one, not another surgery two weeks later. It works out extra expensive that way too. And the risks of multiple anaesthetics is decreased. Anyway . . . I am still flummoxed.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Not sure that 'blood clot in tummy' = 'blood clot in uterus'.


I agree; but what vet would give a cat a GA and plan to give another GA in 2 weeks when both issues could have been dealt with on the same day


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

ZeeZee said:


> Hello everyone!! I'd just like u 2 know Kiki went 2 the vet and it turns out she wasn't pregnant but she had some sort of blood clot in her tummy and it's been sorted out! She looks so cute at the moment with a little cone round her head. She's had stitches and I feel so sorry for her, she's clearly in pain and she's lying on my bed, I've actually had 2 spoon feed her. The vet says it looks like she'll never have a heat cycle and honestly that's not a problem for me I'm happy my princess is happy, healthy and safe. U lot might hate me but I want to thank u all, I won't try to breed animals irresponsibly again. I've learnt a lot from u lot. *I'm happy with the animals I'm breeding already*. So the male has home back to his owner and guess what?? I've rescued another little girl today, she was also abandoned, she's 5weeks old. I've got kitten milk and I've got her a little bed filled with hot water bottles and blankets, is there anything else I need 2 do?! Would love your advice. She's gorgeous, she's a tabby cat xx


There are more? 

I have to say, this has all ended rather ideally. And like the others have said, surely the vet should have spayed whilst removing this blood clot. Seems like the logical thing to do.

If this *is* a real case (it's difficult to tell on here sometimes)- well done for seeing the light.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I just shook my head at all your comments OP..
Can't quite believe what i've read BUT i'm happy with the advice you've being given by the good people of PF and I wish your cat all the best with her spay. 

May I ask why you breed all these animals? You claim you have money - so why would you like more by selling these babies?


----------

